# Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2010)

Pressemeldung


*-Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen​*
Tostedt. 
In den ersten zwei Maiwochen fanden in Südfrankreich erneut Black-Cat-Guiding-Seminare statt. Zum Anfang der Tour stand die Wassertemperatur noch bei 17 Grad und damit die Laichzeit der Welse knapp vor der Tür. Doch Europa wurde kurz darauf von einer Kältewelle überrollt, viel Regen und kalte Temperaturen brachten die Wassertemperatur der Rhone zum Sinken und das Wasser zum Steigen.

Die Waller verließen ihre Laichplätze und vollzogen eine unglaubliche Fressorgie. Die Teilnehmer der Black-Cat-Guiding-Seminare unter der Leitung von den Teamanglern Stefan Seuß, Benjamin Gründer und Peter Merkel konnten in den folgenden 12 Tagen Massenfänge an Großwelsen erzielen, welche es bis heute an der Rhone nicht gegeben hatte.

Insgesamt wurden 150 Waller gefangen, die größten Fische maßen 252cm mit 106,5 Kilo, 243cm, 242cm, 237cm, 235cm, 233cm, 231cm, gefolgt von vielen Welsen über 220cm. 31 Welse brachen die 2m Marke. Stefan Seuß setzte dem ganzen noch die Sahnehaube auf und fing zusammen mit Kevin Weiß einen der seltensten Fische Südfrankreichs: einen Albino mit 207cm Länge! “In den letzten 20 Jahren wurden ganze fünf weiße Welse in der Petit Rhone gefangen”, teilte der französische Welsexperte Xavier Vella mit. “Der Fang eines solchen Fisches ist wie ein 6er im Lotto.”

Weitere Informationen zu den Black-Cat-Guiding-Seminare unter www. team-black-cat.com






106,5 Kilo bei 252cm Länge; von links Sven Heimer, Guide Peter Merkel und Dieter Schleich






Albino 207cm; von links Kevin Weiß und Guide Stefan Seuß​


----------



## Hyperloop (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

respeckt jungs 
werdet die geilen tage wahrscheinlich nie wieder vergessen


----------



## EssoxHunt (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

Absoluter Hammer! Glückwunsch, besonderst zu den Albino!


----------



## kasi-1 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

absolut obergeil der albino davon kann unsereins nur träumen #d

dickes petri allen fängern:vik:

mfg kasi


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

GZ, zu diesen super tollen Sternstunden des Angeln´s.#6


----------



## schadstoff (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

Der absolute wahnsinn..... da fehlen mir echt die Worte ....n1ce 


#6


----------



## hunz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

echt toll, ein Traum


----------



## Patrick S. (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

Respekt und vor allem Petri Heil an alle Fänger...man kann sich gar nicht satt sehen an den Bildern.


----------



## Kriech (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

was für Gesammtkosten sind für die Einzelnen Teilnehmer entstanden??


----------



## Angel-Ralle (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*



Kriech schrieb:


> was für Gesammtkosten sind für die Einzelnen Teilnehmer entstanden??



... wahrscheinlich gar keine (eher im Gegentum - man wurde noch mit ´nem Gehaltsscheck belohnt) - haben viele "Michel"-Angler mit ihren Gerätekäufen bereits finanziert gehabt! |bla:|bla:|bla:

... war jetzt aber Ironie! #q#c#q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

http://www.team-black-cat.com/Guiding/Guiding_files/BCGuide2012.pdf


----------



## ActiV (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Cat-Guidingteam fängt 150 Waller in 12 Tagen*

Nice one! Aber man sollte immer mit Maß entnehmen... *zwinker*

Wieso steht eigentlich "Tostedt." davor? Das ist mir auf der Internetpräsens einer Angelzeitschrift auch bereits aufgefallen? Sitzt dort seit neustem eine Redaktion? Gruß


----------

